# Bee-giner in South Carolina



## dzeller (Apr 24, 2009)

I have browsed some of the forums recently. Seems like a great place to get good advice.

I just got my first two hives just a couple of weeks ago. One is doing very well, but the other seems to have lost her majesty. She was there a couple of days after I got the hives, but yesterday I could find no eggs, brood, or queen. Just a lots of nectar, some capped honey and a little bit of pollen. I found a relevant thread that was helpful this morning, and then I decided to join up.

I have been a woodworker for many years and was glad to find all the great plans on the site. I have already built a couple of bottom board assemblies as well as a couple of deeps and medium supers. Lots of fun and very quick, easy, and inexpensive to build.

Looks like a great community.

- Dan


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to the forum Dan.
I'll bet your skills will come in really handy on the hardware and equipment review forum. Enjoy your new beekeeping endeavor and best wishes.


----------

